# Bobcat trapping



## TCpat&trout

No cats yet but I did connect on this beauty in one of my mink sets. There were mink tracks going around it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wicklundrh

I suspect that with the warm up predicted this weekend (however slight it is) might, just might get some fur to move around.


----------



## FMann

After 4 days of checking mostly empty traps.....I’m considering put out some **** sets. I’ve found several nice **** trails with some monster tracks on them. I know their not worth much but I’m sure I can catch a few of them lol. I’m getting frustrated by all the empty traps I’m looking at.


----------



## 9

FMann said:


> After 4 days of checking mostly empty traps.....I’m considering put out some **** sets. I’ve found several nice **** trails with some monster tracks on them. I know their not worth much but I’m sure I can catch a few of them lol. I’m getting frustrated by all the empty traps I’m looking at.


Patience is a trapper's middle name!

If you haven't fleshed & put-up very many ****, now is a good time to practice.


----------



## wicklundrh

Never step over a one dollar bill to pickup a five. That is what my old teacher once told me. For a long time it made no sense until one year you add up all your high dollar big catches and your low dollar ones make you more money! They should run good this weekend with the warm up.

What's the best part of trapping? The anticipation of what lies in the next trap! If it is a target animal, all the better. Regardless of the price


----------



## FMann

I’m having a good time reguardaless if I make a catch or not. Only having 6 days to catch a cat really hurts my chances. I’m trapping strictly state land with no bait sites to speak of. I did find one mostly eaten deer carcass that I guarded with a #3 on the main trail. I think only the birds and small mammals are left feeding on it though. 

I trap mostly for my wall anymore. Any furs I catch I send out to be tanned and hang on the wall. I’m a hobby trapper that only does it for fun. I stopped doing this for money years ago.

Today is going to be my final check. Hopefully one of the cats I’ve set up on will show back up and check out one of my sets. It makes that screwup earlier in the week harder. Knowing I did everything correctly (except for that one guide stick). 

I’ve caught and put up enough ***** to know I don’t like doing it. Even when I run a water line back home my main goal is to not catch a ****. That’s the biggest reason I strictly use BE sets for mink trapping.


----------



## 9

FMann said:


> That’s the biggest reason I strictly use BE sets for mink trapping.


A man after my own heart!


----------



## Northcountry

wicklundrh said:


> I suspect that with the warm up predicted this weekend (however slight it is) might, just might get some fur to move around.


Cats havent stopped making tracks around my coyote line each night, but this warm-up really brought the stinking possums out! Them and red fox have been a nuisance for me this season, I've released 5 reds to mouse another day (but kept a couple super-dark cherry's) and 8+ possums to feed the ravens. Those grinners need to go back to bed. I'll take cold, dry conditions over this junk weather any day! Most of my snow sets will probably be getting exposed when I check today, will likely pull them tomorrow. 40F in December? Bahh!!

-NC


----------



## FMann

I agree NC I will take a dry cold with a half inch of snow each night over this stuff we’re getting now. When I started Monday there was about an inch of snow. Now there’s bearly any. I’m getting the truck packed then it’s off to check/pull traps. 

It’s a hard morning to leave the motel today. Knowing that once I leave it will be for the last time this season.


----------



## Northcountry

Heres a little eye candy for the cat trappers. Encountered this yesterday and was glad I had my phone in my pocket. Big cat, real big. I would have ran back to the truck and returned with a #3 on a drag, if I had a tag, because I see a 4 square inch spot that is begging for attention. LOL

Notice the track history....









-NC


----------



## 9

History is the key to setting this cat or coyote if it were one. A good example WHY I never set on 1 set of tracks, cat or coyote- NEVER! Dead cat if set!


----------



## FMann

Seldom, all but one set was made where I’ve found cats (or their sign) in the past. Most years I only go for a long weekend. This year I took a week of vacation to try and get my cat. Well it seems I needed a little more time. 

All in all I had a great time up there and look forward to doing it again. I’m hoping to make it up to the UP or Missouri next year. 

If my plans for either of those trips fail and I wind up back there. I will be doing some prebaiting before the season starts. I think that could be a part of my problem but who knows......I could just be a unlucky trapper! 

Anyhow it was a good trip filled with fun times.


----------



## ottertrapper

FMann bummer on no cat. Prebaiting is most definitely not needed for cats. Just go up scout and do your homework and you will get a cat. For a short season don’t depend on one area spread out. But if you have ever seen a cat walk thru same area area more then once it’s a prime spot for a blind set. Good luck in your future cat endeavors


----------



## 9

I’m not much help on cats I’m afraid because all I’ve caught except one were by accident. The only cat I’ve purposely set for was caught in a deep snow trail set(you might have guessed) around a deer carcass it was guarding. Literally an overnight catch of two and released the kitten.

Fun times is what it’s all about- life it too short!


----------



## Northcountry

ottertrapper said:


> Prebaiting is most definitely not needed for cats..........For a short season don’t depend on one area spread out.


That advice is golden! I couldnt agree more with you, Kurt.

I used to think that by putting in crazy amounts of prep and effort , pre-baiting and site construction (cubby's, walk-through's, pinch points, etc.) it would improve my odds to the point of nearly 100%. LOL Nobody outworked me and nobody else was stupid enough to burn as much gas as me. Sure it works to some degree but its not worth it and wont gaurantee squat.

Of course, cats will hit pre-baits but I have found that they lose interest in about 3 days and likely wont return during season. I think they are just such efficient predators (have you ever heard of a starving bobcat?), dry, frozen meat just doesnt hold much appeal and they certainly dont prefer it. So if youre only going to get ~3 days of cat visits after they discover your site, you dang well better have a trap there. Dont come in the following weekend or weekend after that, setting traps on old cat sign.

My advice to you for next year, is to scout NOW. Gather intel during the season that you will be trapping. Wait until you have 3++ days of recording snow, then hit the road for a day or two. Cats move to different habitats throughout the year, following prey and their winter shelter needs. When leaves grow and drop, there is a huge shift. It does no good to set where you found sign in spring or summer (dont ask me how I learned that. LOL). Log all your new areas, add them to the good locations you have, and over time you will build a great list. Set two traps at each site and move along.

It still wont be a sure thing, cats will drive you nuts with their unpredictablility. With our short season, you can do everything right and still not catch one.

-NC


----------



## ottertrapper

Great advice as well Bill I agree with all of that. The biggest thing with cats is the unpredictability too. I always heard the term “cats being cats “ I know what it means now after years of trapping them. Lol...I’ve always said the same thing cats are too effector hunters to keep hanging on a bait. Dead of winter in deep deep snow could be different but cat season is only on for hunters then. Like Bill said scout now for next year. I start in late November when their in winter habitat as it changes like NC stated. And I do it thru winter and locate several cats. I put cams out to see what’s all there as I am not out daily to check. I’ve located many great cat areas scouting in December -February. Good luck next year


----------



## wicklundrh

I cannot recall where I heard this, might have been from lynx trappers, but cats teeth and there dental makup isn't designed to deal with frozen meet very well. Large carcasses and baits in cold weather have little appeal simply because they can't eat it. Hence the reason they are always hunting in winter to get fresh meat. They guard the kill until they can no longer remove meat and then they are gone. Many lynx trappers use smaller pieces of meat that the cat doesn't have to bite or remove from a carcass. 

Some of that might hold true and can be applied in these situations.


----------



## FMann

Thanks for all the input guys. I truely appreciate it.


----------



## DFJISH

I caught this bobcat this morning. I knew from trail cam photos that there were bobcats in the area, but I was really after coyotes. I've caught bobcats in sets intended for coyotes over the years, but those were either before or after the _short_ trapping season. This one is legal to keep.


----------



## FMann

Congratulations on your cat.


----------



## James Dymond

NC: I use a catch pole their head is bigger than their neck they don't have to be held to tight. I hold the pole with both hands and step on the levers with my feet to release them. Then move them out of the catch circle. The just don't know they are loose right away unless you move them. I remember throwing my catch pole and yohoo at one to try and get it to go.
Jim


----------



## Northcountry

Thats my experience as well, Jim. I never thought of using my feet on the levers, if they snow isnt to deep (or they arent on a drag), I will try that next time, to see how I like it. I'm thinking that I'll just be faster with my hands, though.

I often (usually) check my line on foot, on a snowmobile or quad....I dont have room for a tote or plywood. I appreciate learning about those methods though because someday they might be just what I need.

-NC


----------



## James Dymond

Actually I got a little scratch on my hand one time boots down in the danger zone works better for me.
Jim


----------



## 9

The next one I release I'll drag out of the catch circle. Yup, anymore I have to open the Jakes with my feet as well. The only time I can't is when a cat's foot is against one of the wire levers, then I use a foot on one lever and a large scewdriver through the hidden lever as seen in the phone video. Another positive for wire levers is that there's always an opening to slip something like a screwdriver through as a pry. Don't like bending down and getting my face too close.


----------



## wicklundrh

I tried to kneel down once, make friends with one, pet it on the head, scratch it behind the ears, even give it some catnip. Just like with house cats, they are total jerks! They want nothing to do with human interaction....

Ok, that was my humor for the day


----------



## 9

wicklundrh said:


> I tried to kneel down once, make friends with one, pet it on the head, scratch it behind the ears, even give it some catnip. Just like with house cats, they are total jerks! They want nothing to do with human interaction....
> 
> Ok, that was my humor for the day


:coco:


----------



## DFJISH

Bobcat #3. I didn't take a tote so this one got thumped. She recovered fast and I enjoyed watching her run off.


----------



## James Dymond

Looked up this post to see when it was. I remember saying I thought the hares were coming back.
I don't now, I have been in some cedar swamps around here and have not seen any sign of a snowshoe!
Jim


----------



## FMann

Jim it seemed to me the rabbit numbers were up. In my experience the rabbits moved into the hardwoods and old clear cuts. Not sure what it’s like in your area.


----------



## James Dymond

I was talking about hares (snowshoes) we do have rabbits (cottontails).

Jim


----------



## FMann

I was also refer to hares.


----------



## SMITTY1233

We've hounded 4 Tom cats this winter since it opened Jan 1st and I've spent a lot of time in the swamps of Montmerency county. I would say the hare numbers are cycling up. As High as I've seen them in the last 10 years probably but nothing like it was in my childhood 25-30 years ago. I saw feed runs leaving the swamps going into the clear cut and regrowth areas in several places I haven't seen a hare track in years. Almost makes me wish I still had a beagle or two.


----------

